# McCain: "The Fundamentals of the Economy are Strong



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WHAT? I am simply STUNNED that he said this yesterday. Then note the Wall Street ticker board to the side of him at the moment he was saying it. That's right... *it shows the BIGGEST DROP in the market since 9/11!*

Check out this link:

http://link.brightcove.com/services/lin ... 1797161858



Words cannot describe that foolishness and pure stupidity.

He is not qualified to say anything about the economy. Is he completely clueless? How can he possibly make that statement? On THAT day? When THAT was happening in the markets? Does he really believe those voting for him are THAT stupid? Are _you_?

When the debates come around he is done. Fini. Gone. Game Over.

Noone can dispute that he has zero concept of what a strong economy is. If he doesn't understand economics now, and how our country is currently struggling, how can he possibly lead us to a better economic future? Who in the hell are his advisors that suggested he say that?

This just shows how TRULY out of touch he and his campaign is with the average American and what they are going through.

:eyeroll:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

r y a n,

hopefully whoever gets in will surround themselves with the right people. your only as smart as those around you. if they don't do that they will be doomed.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

6162rk said:


> r y a n,
> 
> hopefully whoever gets in will surround themselves with the right people. your only as smart as those around you. if they don't do that they will be doomed.


The problem is, he considers himself a "maverick" and often strikes out on his own way, without consulting advisors. He prides himself in being someone who takes a wildcat approach to key decisions.

Look at his logic and mentality to picking a VP? Why her? Heck there was a LOT of very good female members of Congress who clearly have more federal experience, foreign policy experience and street cred. Kay Bailey Hutchison from Texas is a GREAT example.

When he decided, he didn't tell ANYONE his choice on his staff. He simply chose her last minute with little vetting. No campaign advisors input needed.

But no... he chose her...

That show right there he doesn't follow advice of counsel. He is a maverick and that is VERY dangerous when he is borderline incompetent on many things, and CLEARLY incompetent on things like the economy.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Since this is the campaign of out of context quotes, I am not surprised one bit by your last two posts. Neither of which reflected what was actually said.

McCain is going to hammer home that the backbone of our economy is strong because of the workers in our economy. Not that the markets are strong. Big difference and when compared to the Depression era we had a weak work force in regards to adaptablity. The fact that our overal productivity per hour worked keeps rising shows this.

But hey at least he did not try and have a leader of a nation delay action to bolster his chances of winning in Nov!!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

It's easy to take little clips of what someone says. That's why they cut him off in the advertisement. Nice advertisement from Obama, but he still gives no solution for anything. Change how?






Here he gives an explanation.






And Obama calls loan guarantees to the auto industry as investing by the government. So now we are to bail out the auto industry also? He makes things sound good on the surface, but I believe realy he has no clue. I guess it all comes down to who he is talking to at the time.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> It's easy to take little clips of what someone says. That's why they cut him off in the advertisement. Nice advertisement from Obama, but he still gives no solution for anything. Change how?


I watched those clips thanks! They go exactly to my point. Even the first clip shows that he has no clue. Some have called it an "out of context soundbite", but what else can someone put in a TV ad? You only have 30 seconds or a minute. That speech was 8 minutes long. C'mon! Seriously?

I think the short part of the clip was fully in context. He went on to talk about exactly how the economy WASN'T in good times on individual bullet points!

Yet the fundamentals are strong? Does he EVEN KNOW what economic fundamentals are?????

What is even more embarassing if you go watch the clip again, is that for the first 4 minutes he was reading cliff notes scratched down in front of him. He mispronounces words, doesn't tie the explanation together and delivers it in a way that makes it OBVIOUS he has NO CLUE about the meaning of the words he is speaking! 

Go watch the first 4 minutes again and tell me I am wrong! I dare any of you!



Longshot said:


> And Obama calls loan guarantees to the auto industry as investing by the government. So now we are to bail out the auto industry also? He makes things sound good on the surface, but I believe realy he has no clue. I guess it all comes down to who he is talking to at the time.


This isn't about Obama. There are many threads here dedicated to him. Obama doesn't just "make things sound good on the surface", he sounds like he knows what the hell he is talking about. He is a good stump speaker contrary to what many here try and make others believe. Those ideas about keeping the American Auto Industry in tact by giving incentives to the industry to develop alternative fuel vehicles is EXACTLY what this country needs. Consider that for a moment. If GM all of a sudden makes a HUGE breakthru today on a hydrogen powered car that they have a trade secret patented method of mass producing those types of cars, imagine what that would do for the US economy? Think any gas powered vehicle would be worth .25 on the dollar? Keeping our mfg jobs in the US is the goal of both campaigns. We have a huge part of the economy in that part of the US that are involved in that industry. If those huge bell weather major industry giants go under, our economy will REALLY be in the tank then....

I'm not drinking all of Obama's Kool Aid, but he clearly has better ideas than the Palin.. err I mean McCain campaign does...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He is a good stump speaker contrary to what many here try and make others believe.


I have to get some higher boots, the bs is really getting deep. 






It's quiet enough to hear a pin drop and he says "hold on I can't hear myself, I'm glad your fired up though". What a pin head.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

For those of you that want an Obama Presidency, take a look at the condition of my home state, Pennsylvania. It has been under Democratic rule forever and we are in the dark ages. When we were growing up and getting old enough to vote we weren't given a choice. It was vote Democratic. No issues, just the same old same old, dems support the little people. Look at the collapse of industry, the problems in our inner cities, the state of our public schools and tell me that Obama is going to be better for us than McCain. Altough there are some of us that are trying hard to get people informed, it's tough to even have a political discussion without hearing what has been burned into everyones brain since childhood. McCain isn't perfect, but if Obama, Kerry, and Gore are the best the Dems have to offer, they deserve to lose.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

And here we have Obama's thoughts on the McCain gaffe from yesterday. Note the difference in speech. The delivery, the message, the knowledge. Someone knows of what they talk, and someone reads from a script.






Some additional commentary from *Washington Monthly:*



> Perhaps most importantly, *Obama contrasted his specific record with McCain's: "In February of 2006, I introduced legislation to stop mortgage transactions that promoted fraud, risk or abuse. A year later, before the crisis hit, I warned Secretary Paulson and Chairman Bernanke about the risks of mounting foreclosures and urged them to bring together all the stakeholders to find solutions to the subprime mortgage meltdown. *Senator McCain did nothing.
> 
> Last September, I stood up at NASDAQ and said it's time to realize that we are in this together - that there is no dividing line between Wall Street and Main Street - and warned of a growing loss of trust in our capital markets. *Months later, Senator McCain told a newspaper that he'd love to give them a solution to the mortgage crisis, 'but' - he said - 'I don't know one.' [&#8230;]*
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/archiv ... 014748.php

Let's face it. McCain really dropped the ball on this. There is no other way around the facts. On top of it all, even if he did want to do something for political gain, he doesn't understand the fundamentals of economics to even act like he knows of what he talks.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Did you know they will not let Obama talk without a teleprompter anymore. He spoke on a football field the other day and guess what, they drug out a teleprompter for him. He has been so poor that now they have handlers with him. They are not about to let him talk without a teleprompter. Which takes more, to read from script or a teleprompter?

As far as McCain will do nothing, well he has been trying, and its the democrats that want to keep their finger in the lending constitutions business. Not only that, the democrats were the ones who demanded that loans be easier to get so it was fair. Obama is dumb or a liar, and I think both. The only surprise is so many are drinking his cool-aid. Has the majority of Americans forgot how to think for themselves?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The delivery


Ryan, so what did you think of the delivery in that clip I posted? Do you think he is still a great stump speaker?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

answer would be yes......they want the government to think for them and take responsibility for their actions.....people are brainless and are ready to be dominated by leaders like NO-bama. many years ago, those people were referred to as slaves.....


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

R y a n said:


> That's right... *it shows the BIGGEST DROP in the market since 9/11!* :eyeroll:


It drives me up the wall when the media talks about point drops in the stock market. Point drops mean nothing!!!

On Sep 17, 2001 when the market opened back up after the attacks, the market dropped 684 points to close at 8920. This represented a 7.1% decline.

On Sep 15, 2008 the market lost 501 points to 10954, which represents only a 4.4 percent decline.

The sky is not falling, Ryan. There needs to be some market correction. In fact, now would be a good time to buy...unlike most people which sell when it's low and buy when it's high. Take it from a good Republican that knows how to make money....buy, buy, buy!!!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

market was up 141 points today, but the liberals missed the rise! :lol:

they are downers, and dwell on a down market!  :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunter9494 said:


> market was up 141 points today, but the liberals missed the rise! :lol:
> 
> they are downers, and dwell on a down market!  :lol:


Like defeat in Iraq the media and the liberals are invested in bad news. We all heard about the recession over and over. You must have two quarters in a row without growth. We never had two in a row and by economic standards we never had a recession. They told us we were in one, because before the election we are supposed to blame the republicans for it. Blame the republicans for something that doesn't exist. The media is less than worthless it's deceptive.

The liberals complain about FOX because they tell the truth. They are the real news unadulterated with partisanship.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

I 2nd and 3rd that. If the media told the whole truth the citizenry would be better informed on both sides of the aisle. The editing of interviews to make media darlings look good and the media nemesis's look bad has got to stop. Even when the media is strong armed into reporting the whole truth the report is usually dripping with disdain and they always add their snide comments that have no business being added when reporting the news. You want to make commentary do it in an editorial, so everyone knows it's your opinion. We have to wake up, and a lot of people are, that's why the big 3 networks hate Fox, and talk radio. They report the news and add programming for commentary.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

R y a n said:


> This isn't about Obama. There are many threads here dedicated to him.


Well, I'm going to talk about Obama anyway. You can't talk about the one and not the other at this time. Now go back and delete all your posts about McCain on the NObama threads. :roll:



R y a n said:


> Obama doesn't just "make things sound good on the surface", he sounds like he knows what the hell he is talking about. He is a good stump speaker contrary to what many here try and make others believe.


Good speaker? I don't think so. Good speaker when he has a teleprompter as made evident by some of his blunders. He is good at telling people what they want to hear even if it is something he does not believe in. He says one thing here and the other there.



R y a n said:


> Those ideas about keeping the American Auto Industry in tact by giving incentives to the industry to develop alternative fuel vehicles is EXACTLY what this country needs.


The market will correct itself, it won't be the first time, but the liberals want to run scared and give up. We need to stop bailing out these companies. I agree with investing in alternative fuels as long as it is not used as a ploy for government to control private industry. Obama is a socialist, made fact by his own voiced and written word. I do not trust him to leave it at what he says. Why does he only tout this to the auto industry? There are more companies out there that are in the research and development of alternative fuels than just the auto industry.



R y a n said:


> I'm not drinking all of Obama's Kool Aid, but he clearly has better ideas than the Palin.. err I mean McCain campaign does...


 :lol: What flavor is the Kool Aid today Ryan. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Consider for a moment...



> "I think still - the fundamentals of our economy are strong."
> _-John McCain, September 15, 2008_





> "The fundamental business of the country, that is the production and distribution of commodities, is on a sound and prosperous basis."
> _-Herbert Hoover, October 25, 1929 -just weeks before Black Monday_


Eric Rauchway at *The American Prospect continues the comparison. **




The Great Depression was caused not by a stock crash but by a banking system left to self-destruct by a conservative president who, like John McCain today, insisted that the economy's "fundamentals" were strong.

Click to expand...

The do-nothings did nothing then, and the do-nothings want to do nothing now.*

What's that definition of insanity again? _Doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result._

Rauchway sums it up:


> For Hoover as for McCain, the insistence on "sound fundamentals" means that if necessary, *the government will throw a life preserver to business leaders; the rest of us are on our own.*
> 
> Franklin Roosevelt knew how to answer: "The present administration has either forgotten or it does not want to remember the infantry of our economic army. These unhappy times call for &#8230; plans &#8230; *that build from the bottom up and not from the top down*, that put their faith once more in the forgotten man at the bottom of the pyramid."
> 
> ...


Think about that. Go read the attached link. Then think some more...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> Take it from a good Republican that knows how to make money....buy, buy, buy!!!!


you first :bart:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

More from Obama.

Looks like he is the one on message. Does anyone see a problem with his strategy?

http://www.barackobama.com/plan

So who is spinning rhetoric and who has a real plan.

Any questions?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Why am I so worried about the economy right now you may ask? I just read perhaps the scariest news I've read all year, because it indicates just how horrifically bad things are right this moment.



> Sept. 16 (Bloomberg) - *Reserve Primary Fund became the first money-market fund in 14 years* to expose investors to losses after writing off $785 million of debt issued by bankrupt Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc.
> 
> The fund, whose assets plunged *more than 60 percent* to $23 billion in the past two days, said the Lehman losses forced the net value of its assets below $1 a share, known as _breaking the buck_. Reserve Primary, the oldest money fund in the nation, fell to 97 cents a share and redemptions were suspended for as long as seven days.
> 
> ...


 

(More from *NYT* and *WSJ*.)

To put this into perspective for you who aren't realizing the depth of this, *Money-market funds are supposed to be backed by the very safest kinds of short-term debt* -under thirteen months and of only the highest debt ratings. In other words, this is the first debt any borrower should pay back. If borrowers can pay _anything_, they'll pay this.

Now consider that alot of these lowest-risk borrowers have stopped paying to cause a major fund of this type to_* lose *_money-to lose enough money that the banks putting together the fund cannot cover up the losses. (think about how hurting they must be not to be able to pay this back considering how safe the debt is)

*This is a very dark sign for the health of the global financial system and economy....

And yes the sky IS falling folks. Hope you are paying attention.*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And yes the sky IS falling folks. Hope you are paying attention.


Well, I have been retired for nearly two years and I have not pulled a penny from my savings yet. It is all in the very highest risk. I am going to leave it there another two years. The only thing that endangers it is people running around crying the sky is falling. The media would like to see everyone panic and withdraw their money. A poor economy favors the give away liberal politicians. Sorry, I'm not going to blink for you.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > And yes the sky IS falling folks. Hope you are paying attention.
> 
> 
> Well, I have been retired for nearly two years and I have not pulled a penny from my savings yet. It is all in the very highest risk. I am going to leave it there another two years. The only thing that endangers it is people running around crying the sky is falling. The media would like to see everyone panic and withdraw their money. A poor economy favors the give away liberal politicians. Sorry, I'm not going to blink for you.


We can only hope for the best.

I sure hope you understand that there is alot more danger in the economic fundamentals right now than people running around trying to alert you.

This has nothing to do with the media, why would they care if you take your money out?

The folks I quoted aren't involved with the media Plainsman. They are insider financial folks who are stunned at what is happening on Wall Street right now.

I'm extremely bearish on everything they are doing at the moment. Much of this simply makes no economic sense, and you have to wonder who is in charge.

Let's hope everyone is wrong. I've never seen folks this nervous. Even local friends of mine are skittish, and they aren't easy to buffalo. Something is definitely in the air. I sure hope it blows over into nothing...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it is all part of "the plan".....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

drjongy said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > That's right... *it shows the BIGGEST DROP in the market since 9/11!* :eyeroll:
> ...


You were saying drjongy?

I don't care if it was 7.1% vs 4.4.%...

It happened again today...



> Dow plunges nearly 450 points
> 
> 'People are scared to death,' says one senior investment strategist
> 
> ...


Like I keep saying... I hope you all are paying attention.

Sure a market correction is needed, as things are out of whack, but let's hope that it doesn't cause a larger collapse pulling other sectors down with it.

Ryan


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Ryan wrote:



> The folks I quoted aren't involved with the media Plainsman. They are insider financial folks who are stunned at what is happening on Wall Street right now.


Maybe not officially part of the media, but definitely on their side. Rauchway is actually a history professor, which I suppose would explain why his thoughts on the economy are explained as a parallel to past historical events.

On a side note, visit The American Prospect website and try to find ONE thing that is not anti-right. Their logo even uses the word "liberal". It only took 5 minutes of reading for me to see any impartial solution to the financial crisis most likely wouldn't be found there.

Ryan also wrote:



> What's that definition of insanity again? Doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result.


I'm going to pass on that one.........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'm going to pass on that one.........


 :justanangel:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

> Look at his logic and mentality to picking a VP? Why her? Heck there was a LOT of very good female members of Congress who clearly have more federal experience, foreign policy experience and street cred.


That's just FUNNY...............She is more qualified to be President than Obama........but not qualified to be VP :eyeroll:

She has the Highest *approval* rating (by the people) than ANY Governor in the US ever.
She is the Governor of the largest State and doing an Outstanding job...opposed to the junior senator that couldn't run a car wash without getting a consultant :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good to see an opinion from an Alaskan we know. :thumb:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

This is a good example of corporate welfare. Bailing out wall street, And who pays. We the taxpayer.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Ryan, The Chickens have come home to roost!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

adokken said:


> This is a good example of corporate welfare. Bailing out wall street, And who pays. We the taxpayer.


Totally agree with you adokken. Take the board of directors and throw them behind bars for stealing from the company they were supposed to run, and shafting the American taxpayer.

Ryan, bad news. I heard the Dow was 300 points up this afternoon.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sure is interesting to see who was right on this thread since it has last been posted to...

hmmmm....

I think alot of you folks have no real idea how close we were to a total and complete collapse.

And to think of all the jabs I took from those claiming they knew better...

This has little to do with whether the DOW was up or down for a given day, seeing as how the government promised bailout out skewed the underlying reality of the market and the entire financial system as we knew it.

Did anyone hear this weekend about the "meeting" that occurred with the leaders of Congress and the Fed? Hmmm?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You can't make it up!!!

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/first10 ... m-economy/

"Of course the fundamentals are sound," Obama economic adviser Christina Romer said Sunday.

The administration is now keeping the focus on "all the fundamentally sound aspects of our economy," Obama said Friday.

Romer explained on NBC's "Meet the Press" that the country is in a temporary "mess," but that the president is focusing on fixing up those fundamentals, which she defined as "the American workers."

That's the same line McCain used last September -- before the worst of the economic crisis emerged -- to explain his confidence.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

jgat thank you, thank you, thank you, for digging that old thread up. Now what will the Obamanationites say? It's going to be tough for them to do a 180 after their past comments.  

I have the feeling that in the near the Obamanationites will regret many times crowing so loud. He isn't even the great orator that they thought. He can't introduce a person he has chosen for his own team without a teleprompter. Ya, great orator. Cute too. :rollin:


----------

